# changed battery and car worked and now some things don't



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

probably a bad negative battery cable


----------



## rchar081 (Jan 2, 2019)

yea i am getting it changed tomorrow and will update if the issue is fixed...


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

rchar081 said:


> yea i am getting it changed tomorrow and will update if the issue is fixed...


The Dealer under special G.M. coverage might take care of that service for free! The bad news, the battery you changed might have been good~


----------



## rchar081 (Jan 2, 2019)

Eddy Cruze said:


> rchar081 said:
> 
> 
> > yea i am getting it changed tomorrow and will update if the issue is fixed...
> ...


Odly enough this problem only started occurring after I changed the battery though


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

rchar081 said:


> Odly enough this problem only started occurring after I changed the battery though



GM acknowledges there were manufacturing issues with the negative battery cable crimp. This can cause a condition of high resistance which makes the computers malfunction. The electronics in the Cruze are pretty sensitive. Almost all of the strange electrical issues with the Cruze we've seen can be traced to either bad negative or bad battery. I'd bet money the issue disappears after addressing those two things. It's possible the negative crimp was in such a position where it had enough contact to ground, but after replacing the battery, the cable was jostled enough to loosen the connection. Or perhaps the battery you just bought is a dud. Keep us posted.


----------



## rchar081 (Jan 2, 2019)

chevrasaki said:


> rchar081 said:
> 
> 
> > Odly enough this problem only started occurring after I changed the battery though
> ...


OH wow OK that's good to know I will keep you posted


----------



## rchar081 (Jan 2, 2019)

chevrasaki said:


> rchar081 said:
> 
> 
> > Odly enough this problem only started occurring after I changed the battery though
> ...


No luck on the negative power cable I guess I will replace the battery again with a new one


----------



## dougunder (May 24, 2018)

I had a similar issue a week or two ago.

I left my key in the car, and the battery completely died.

Jumped it the next day and it asked me to roll the window down and up.
Radio jammed (I forget what it said}, me being impatient I shutdown and restarted the car.

Radio worked but climate control and trunk didn't.

When i had a chance I disconnected the battery (neg and pos to be sure), waited 30m or more and reconnected.
Window down, window up, no stall this time and everything works.

Give it a shot!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

[h=1]*Make sure all your bluetooth items are actually disconnected and that the OnStar is not on for some reason.*

Special Coverage #14311: Negative Battery Cable[/h][h=1]
Cruze Battery Upgrade Options[/h]
[h=1]HOW TO: Installation of the Big 3 Cruze Kit[/h]


----------

